# Chicago!!!



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

LIVING SEA AQUARIUM, INC.
811 WEST DEVON AVENUE IN PARK RIDGE, ILLINOIS 60068
847-698-SALT - OPEN 7 DAYS A WEEK


MOONLIGHT MADNESS SALE
TODAY ONLY
NOVEMBER 20, 2010

8:00 P.M. TO 10:00 P.M.
SALTWATER SPECIALS

DOOR BUSTER SPECIALS
FIREFISH GOBIES - $3.95
FLAME ANGELS - $29.95
NASO TANGS - small - $19.95
SNOWFLAKE EELS - small - $9.95
YELLOW CLOWN GOBIES - $4.95
PURPLE PSEUDOCHROMIS - $4.95
GREEN MANDARIN GOBIES - $12.95
ROYAL GRAMMAS - $12.95
CORAL BEAUTY ANGELS - $18.95
WHITE SLEEPER GOBIES - $14.95
FLAME HAWKS - $29.95
NIGER TRIGGERS - small - $12.95
HELFRICHI FIREFISH - $69.95
PURPLE TANG - $99.95
SOHAL TANG - $99.95
SIX LINE WRASSE - $14.95
YELLOW TANGS - $24.95
GREEN CHROMIS - 3 FOR $10.00
CLEAN UP SPECIALS
RED LEG HERMIT CRABS - 10 FOR $5.00
ASTREA SNAILS - 10 FOR $10.00
MARGARITA TURBO SNAILS - 10 FOR $5.00
CLOWNFISH EXTREME SPECIALS
SNOWFLAKE OCELLARIS - $179.95 PER PAIR
EXTREME SNOWFLAKES - $275.95 PER PAIR

ALL NON-SALE SALTWATER FISH - 20% OFF

ALL NON-SALE CORALS AND INVERTS - 25% OFF

FRESHWATER SPECIALS
SERPEA TETRAS - $.95 each
BLACK TETRAS - $.95 each
HEAD & TAIL LITE TETRAS - $.95 each
MALE GUPPIES - $1.95
ALBINO CORY CATS - extra large - $1.95
DWARF BRISTLENOSE PLECOS - $6.95
CONGO TETRAS - 2 FOR $7.95
NEW GUINEA RAINBOWS - 2 FOR $9.95
ALBINO CONGO TETRAS - 2 FOR $7.95
EMERALD RAINBOWS - 2 FOR $14.95
ROSELINE SHARKS - 2 FOR $49.95

KOI - SMALL - 3-4" - $2.95
RED EAR SLIDER TURTLES - $15.95

ALL NON-SALE FRESHWATER FISH - 25% OFF


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for the add, but I really wish I had space in my FW or a 1000000000 gal. SW! A $25 Yellow tang from a reputable store? GRRR!!!


----------

